# No way to adjust brightness



## matty6660

Just bought an AOC 1970W 19" and I cannot find any way to adjust the brightness. There are no buttons on the monitor, only the power button. I can't find any options within windows 10 to adjust the screen brightness alone. I have been through the display setup and it hasn't helped. The monitor came with a CD with a manual in adobe reader but it doesn't mention the brightness at all.

The monitor is sooo bright it's really hurting my eyes and giving me headaches. Surely there must be a way to lower it? an downloadable app maybe?


----------



## johnb35

Are you sure thats the model number?  Nothing coming up on AOC website.  Is it perhaps this one?  

*e970Swn*

http://us.aoc.com/monitor_displays/e970swn


----------



## Okedokey

Look at the manual.


----------



## beers

+1 for 'it exists but you haven't found it yet'.

Alternatively, there are brightness/contrast controls within your graphics card's control panel as well.


----------



## matty6660

I discovered an app that I needed to install in order to adjust the brightness called i-Menu.


----------



## Geoff

matty6660 said:


> I discovered an app that I needed to install in order to adjust the brightness called i-Menu.


There must be buttons on the display itself.  Look on the front/bottom, many monitors use capacitive buttons so you can't actually see them.


----------

